# Vic's X Series results



## Gsxrfanim (Sep 28, 2009)

Does anyone know who won the X Series championship up there at Chautauqua?
It takes them a long time to post results anymore on the X series website.


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

I heard that Bickerton & Graf won the tourney. Don't know the weight, but I'm still interested in who won the drawing for the giveaway boat.


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

30 lbs was first place, it was bick n graf.


----------

